# 60cm New Setup. Low Tech Suggestions!



## hensintheshed (5 Jun 2010)

Hi all! im currently piecing together all the bits needed for a new 60cm setup. I have used tetra complete (in a yellow tub) before and florapol clay powder substrate and would prefer one that doesnt need to be capped with gravel or sand this time round.

Has anyone got any suggestions for a low budget substrate. I have been looking into Akadama but dont have all the dry ferts to treat it first!!

Cheers James


----------



## nayr88 (5 Jun 2010)

Hey 

I was after the same, didn't want to cap the substrate, you obviously want something cheap and in a 60cm that's pretty easy, 1 10L bag of colombo flora base will do it, its looks great is loaded with goodness haha and apparently keeps ph stable is good for shrimp ect. I think this is the one to have if you havnt got the money to treat akadamia you won't have ada money haha

Colombo flora base all the way


----------



## verchap (7 Jun 2010)

seachem flourite gets my vote, seeing as its warm outside washing it is almost a pleasure too.


----------



## hensintheshed (20 Jun 2010)

Cheers for the comments, I used aqua essentials and chose Oliver Knotts nature soil! I was going to go for the colombo flora base but changed my mind at the last minute lol


----------

